# WTF HAHAHAHAHA



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hahahahahahaha. You eat shiiitttt!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> Hahahahahahaha. You eat shiiitttt!
> View attachment 664444


What happens to the payout if you use
waze for navigation instead of ubers crap?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> Hahahahahahaha. You eat shiiitttt!
> View attachment 664444


Is this a new trend? Is everyone going to be opening new threads for every single crappy ping they get?

Also, very descriptive title. One reads it and understands exactlywhat this is about.

I’m being sarcastic. Just in case you didn’t suspect I was.


----------



## Bhaijaan007 (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Is this a new trend? Is everyone going to be opening new threads for every single crappy ping they get?


Sure.




But it's OK. Uber redeemed themselves. Exactly 30 minutes later they sent me the same delivery but generously upped the payout to an astronomic $9.31.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 664466
> 
> View attachment 664465


I visited my cousin a few times in Norwalk CA. I don’t like it at all. CA is the worst ! Everything is suk!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Is this a new trend? Is everyone going to be opening new threads for every single crappy ping they get?
> 
> Also, very descriptive title. One reads it and understands exactlywhat this is about.
> 
> I’m being sarcastic. Just in case you didn’t suspect I was.


Let's hope not! With all the lousy offers we all get if we all took a screen shot and posted them there would be no bandwidth left for anything else!


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> I visited my cousin a few times in Norwalk CA. I don’t like it at all. CA is the worst ! Everything is suk!


Norwalk isn't the most inspiring of places.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 664466
> 
> View attachment 664465


I'm not understanding this. 

2 hours for 8 miles. 90 minutes for 7 miles. 

Are you walking the delivery using your little red wagon?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

New2This said:


> I'm not understanding this.
> 
> 2 hours for 8 miles. 90 minutes for 7 miles.
> 
> Are you walking the delivery using your little red wagon?


I accepted one of these and further examination revealed multiple drop-offs. That must explain the extended time to complete the job.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I accepted one of these and further examination revealed multiple drop-offs. That must explain the extended time to complete the job.


I just assumed it was the god awful LA traffic!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Let's hope not! With all the lousy offers we all get if we all took a screen shot and posted them there would be no bandwidth left for anything else!


When you live on a giant yacht you can afford bandwidth.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> Hahahahahahaha. You eat shiiitttt!
> View attachment 664444


That should buy 2-2 1/2 gallons of gas . . .

They have Lost their computer chip minds !

You can not cover costs at that price !

You can not replace the gas you would use !

Must be nice giving away someone else's property !

Unfortunately, only Uber & the Government know that feeling.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

New2This said:


> I'm not understanding this.
> 
> 2 hours for 8 miles. 90 minutes for 7 miles.
> 
> Are you walking the delivery using your little red wagon?


You must live in a cave! California’s traffic is notorious!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> I'm not understanding this.
> 
> 2 hours for 8 miles. 90 minutes for 7 miles.
> 
> Are you walking the delivery using your little red wagon?


Smart traffic lights
You know, the ones that turn red for 5 minutes as soon as you roll-up.
" FOR FUEL SAVINGS"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> You must live in a cave! California’s traffic is notorious!


Ahhhh . . . To own a nice off grid climate controlled cave !
Same temperature year round . . 
No energy costs . .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> When you live on a giant yacht you can afford bandwidth.
> 
> View attachment 664500


Well I only bought it for $1 from some Russian guy who said I have to sell it back to him for $1 once some sanctions are lifted? Sounded legit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Well I only bought it for $1 from some Russian guy who said I have to sell it back to him for $1 once some sanctions are lifted? Sounded legit.


Did it come with a Full tank ?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Did it come with a Full tank ?


No, but he has to return it with one.

When it runs out, hop in the DD delivery chopper and do a few runs. It should only take a few months of deliveries to refill the yacht.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Did it come with a Full tank ?


Yup. With a full Armata. 😂 Duck hunting, of course.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Is this a new trend? Is everyone going to be opening new threads for every single crappy ping they get?


 Very true. Threads nowadays are about crappy pings, "Wow I just got a great tip / $100 unicorn fare", or complaints about Uber support (sic).

It looks like everything that could be said about rideshare has already been said. I'm still here for updates on the few remaining class actions and legal claims, but that's about it.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Is this a new trend? Is everyone going to be opening new threads for every single crappy ping they get?


Perhaps there already is one I don't know about, but maybe a Hall of Shame thread for worst offers is in order.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Bhaijaan007 said:


> View attachment 664447


Nobody should ever be allowed to order from a place that far away. I would've balked at this one offer I got months ago going 19 miles but paid $36 so I took it. Plus, it didn't take me to the middle of nowhere.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Timlee252525 said:


> Hahahahahahaha. You eat shiiitttt!
> View attachment 664444


Gotta deliver that drug for cheap. The drug dealers need their mules


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Hahahahahahaha. You eat shiiitttt!
> View attachment 664444


WTH!! Has April Fools Day been moved?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> What happens to the payout if you use
> waze for navigation instead of ubers crap?


Yeah, I was looking at the Uber map there and asked myself wtf because I can see multiple quicker ways from the store to that person home…

I remember one time Uber wanted me to do a complete square in turns when I looked at the map and all I had to do was keep going straight… I wish I had take the picture of it because it was so ridiculous…

If I know the area I never use Uber GPS and even if I do not I will put the address in Apple or Google Maps and then ride…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

As you know, I live in a beach area - both ocean and bay, with bazillions of waterways for private boats and marinas up your ears.

I cannot begin to tell you how many times the maps led me to the water expecting me - I guess? - to swim to the house on the other side of the waterway. I’m a good swimmer, granted (well, used to be, anyway), but that’s a tad much. 😂


----------

